# signature on photos



## YYphoto

Hello, here are two methods for making signature, share!

Make signature with PhotoShop
*1. *Open a new small image with a transparent background 
*2. *Type your signature and prefer the font, size, etc. to make your fond signature! 
*3. *Choose Edit--> Define Brush
This will bring up the brush name dialog box, then name it as you like and click OK. The new brush will now be available to you in your brush selection. So, you can stamp it wherever you want to sign your image. 
*4. *Pick the size of signature using *master diameter setting* in the brush selection drop down menu. 
*5. *Open other photo that you want to stamp on and choose the brush. So you can see your signature, just stamp on the place you need!

Make signature with Photo Collage Studio
The first two step are quite the same as PS, except a little difference! I usually choose the Wordart to make it, for there're so many font and Wordart style for choosing. 
Then save it as *png format to make sure the backgroud is transparent. 
Third, make a new collage or open a new photo. Then double-click or drag the signiture to the photo. Adjust the size or rotate it to meet you need!
The advantage is the signature can be used again and again.


----------



## DuncanK

THanks man.


----------



## EBphotography

Helpful!


----------



## ThcGunSmoke

that's what actions in photoshop are for..

create the action:

new action
paste watermark
resize if needed
opacity change if needed
hit the stop key to save

then, open a bunch of images in photoshop, and go to file -> automate ->Batch 
select the logo action you made, and apply it to the open files.

then save for web them

Save for web can be an action too., and you can bulk save for web all the open files that are watermarked.


----------



## am_dps

Hi, 

For those, who have no Photoshop and\or skills required to use it for adding watermarks I suggest the standalone software I use personally:

http://www.digital-photography-software.com/archives/6

It was created to add semi-transparent text or picture watermarks to several photos at a time. Resizing, full position controll features included.

By the way, stumble and see other stpries on the blog. They are quite interesting to read. That's all about digital photogrpahy software.
__
kind regards, Al
Digital Photography Software


----------



## Tweek Sound

Another good trick is to take your favorite pen, marker, pensil, crayon, etc.
And write you JH on a peice of balnk white paper.
Take a picture of the paper or scan it.
Then using PS you can do a colour range selection and select your signature.

Then you can eiter just paste that into you photo to maitain the texture or you can define it as a brush as mentioned above.


----------



## dallas_mike

thanks a lot.
i have used photoshop at long times. it is a great editor software to photos.


----------



## b.sights

That's amazing. I have worked with Photoshop for years but never knew how to do that. Great. I can create my own brushes.

Boy, this is a whole new HORIZON opening up for me! What a great tool! Almost revolutionary...


----------

